# Reasons Passengers Downrate



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

Uber says pax must write a reason if they rate you under 5 stars. What's your average rating, number of trips, and what have pax written as to WHY they downrated you?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

What they write about is less important then why they down rate. 

Most probably are looking for discounts or free rides.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

passengers have reason?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Small child no car seat, left them at a stop after 5 minutes, shuffled their pool trip and make them reorder me as x driver(pay twice). Anddd.... I think that covers my less than 5 star ratings.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I just checked my app. I am now down to 4.89, and NO recent rider feedback! I guess those messages fall of after a week or 2?
I'm at 4.9 for Lyft, no feedbacks


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The Texan said:


> I just checked my app. I am now down to 4.89, and NO recent rider feedback! I guess those messages fall of after a week or 2?
> I'm at 4.9 for Lyft, no feedbacks


They go away in a week. Just got my first 2* today. I thought for sure the guy was gonna 1* me. He was a complete a$$.

I'll wear that one as a badge of honor.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

The first time my rating showed, it was 4.71
13 5star
1 1star

The recent feedback had two mentions (Driving & Trip Route).

Those are the only two feedback that have ever been shown on my app.

I now have a 4.90 after 290 ratings

None of my other non-5 star ratings (including two more 1star) have ever provided feedback.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

No matter what you do, low ratings are inevitable. Don't waste your time trying to crack the code, as there isn't any. Besides, stars don't pay your bills.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I got a downrating from a kid riding with what had to be his grandmother. The little punk told Uber that he "feared for his life" while riding with me. I was actually driving with the flow of traffic, and actually had a few cars passing me. My belief is the little snot was wanting some Uber credit. If Uber can kick drivers off of their platform without any input from the driver, then why can't Uber kick riders off when they make false claims? I know it's all about the money, but some of these pax are real jackasses.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

First one star... girl wanted to go downtown. Stopped at the intersection to lt her get out. She said "no", drive
Up farther (1/4 mile and do you turn.

Second one star, arrived st
Pickup location, waited 5 minutes and canceled. Yep, got ping to same location. One star. Never again.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> No matter what you do, low ratings are inevitable. Don't waste your time trying to crack the code, as there isn't any. Besides, stars don't pay your bills.
> 
> View attachment 314159


Why you always on here telling people ratings don't matter and then screen-shotting your suck up to paxs, go to drive thrus 4.95?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Why you always on here telling people ratings don't matter and then screen-shotting your suck up to paxs, go to drive thrus 4.95?


What makes you think my ratings are like that as a result of "Sucking up?"

I don't pick up Uber poop.

I don't work the drunk shift.

I don't work in less than desirable areas.

I'm always working commute hours hauling business folks and almost all of my rides are incident free.

I smile and treat everyone with respect.

I know where I'm going.

Aside from not washing my car every week, my interior is reasonably clean and odor free.

The only freebie I offer is chargers (Which is basically free to me).

I haven't, not even once, gone to a drive thru.

I rarely load and unload luggage.

I'm always friendly but firm.

So.... I don't know, man....am I sucking up to riders by doing all the things I mentioned above?

BUT..... I still dont give a shit about ratings. Stars don't pay my bills.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> What makes you think my ratings are like that as a result of "Sucking up?"
> 
> I don't pick up Uber poop.
> 
> ...


???


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> What makes you think my ratings are like that as a result of "Sucking up?"
> 
> I don't pick up Uber poop.
> 
> ...


HA HA son, own up to it. You care very much about ratings, and yes they matter. I bet you look at your ratings multiple times a day and there is nothing wrong with that. We are all human and want to be appreciated for what we do.

If you truly DGAF you wouldn't be so afraid to do anything but safe rides. I don't get why you are so embarrassed about caring about your ratings.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> If you truly DGAF you wouldn't be so afraid to do anything but safe rides. I don't get why you are so embarrassed about caring about your ratings.


If I truly GAF, I'd be sitting here telling you how important ratings are and why you should bend over backwards to get all of them five stars. BUT I DON'T. Ratings go up and down. That's normal. Nothing to stress over, nothing to overthink.

You said if I cared I wouldn't be so afraid to do anything but safe rides. Let me ask you this, what am I afraid of, exactly? Lol And isn't the end goal to provide safe rides, A to B? You don't have to kiss @@@, just be.... you know, normal.

Read my response above throughly and come back when you comprehend the point I was trying to make.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> If I truly GAF, I'd be sitting here telling you how important ratings are and why you should bend over backwards to get all of them five stars. BUT I DON'T. Ratings go up and down. That's normal. Nothing to stress over, nothing to overthink.
> 
> You said if I cared I wouldn't be so afraid to do anything but safe rides. Let me ask you this, what am I afraid of, exactly? Lol And isn't the end goal to provide safe rides, A to B? You don't have to kiss @@@, just be.... you know, normal.
> 
> Read my response above throughly and come back when you comprehend the point I was trying to make.


Class is in session.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If I truly GAF, I'd be sitting here telling you how important ratings are and why you should bend over backwards to get all of them five stars. BUT I DON'T. Ratings go up and down. That's normal. Nothing to stress over, nothing to overthink.
> 
> You said if I cared I wouldn't be so afraid to do anything but safe rides. Let me ask you this, what am I afraid of, exactly? Lol And isn't the end goal to provide safe rides, A to B? You don't have to kiss @@@, just be.... you know, normal.
> 
> Read my response above throughly and come back when you comprehend the point I was trying to make.


By you "_*not caring about ratings*"_ you are losing out on money by not taking the bar crowd. You don't want to risk losing that *4.95* that you _*"don't give a sheet abou*_t".

Ratings change driver behaviors for good or bad and to say they don't is naive.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> By you "_*not caring about ratings*"_ you are losing out on money by not taking the bar crowd


Or....maybe I have a real job and don't want to pick up shitfaced drunks for $0.68/mile?



TXqwi3812 said:


> Ratings change driver behaviors for good or bad and to say they don't is naive


Ratings or no ratings, the way I treat people isn't any different when I'm ridesharing or working my day job.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Or....maybe I have a real job and don't want to pick up shitfaced drunks for $0.68/mile?
> 
> 
> Ratings or no ratings, the way I treat people isn't any different when I'm ridesharing or working my day job.


 you never answered my original question. Why you always saying ratings don't matter and then you have to tell us what your rating is lol.

I'm not getting anywhere with this. Good night.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

partyrideMT said:


> Uber says pax must write a reason if they rate you under 5 stars. What's your average rating, number of trips, and what have pax written as to WHY they downrated you?


Reasons for downrating
1.) sun was shining
2.) sun wasnt shining
3.) conversation
4.) no conversation


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Mostly it's because they don't know how to drive and are having a bad day. The rest of the time it's because they are failures at life and have to lash out at someone.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> you never answered my original question. Why you always saying ratings don't matter and then you have to tell us what your rating is lol.


Because the OP asked what our average rating/number of trips was.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> What makes you think my ratings are like that as a result of "Sucking up?"
> 
> I don't pick up Uber poop.
> 
> ...


But stars do keep you activated.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> But stars do keep you activated.


Agree to a certain point, but that is nothing to stress over. As long as one is providing A to B service safely, they'll be ok. There is no need to kiss @@@ or offer a bunch of freebies to stay activated. I've worked in customer service (Still do to an extent), and guess what? I don't have star ratings, but I still treat everyone the same way I do in the Uber car.

Yes, there are going to be some down ratings, but the bigger picture (Which is your average of the last 500 rated trips) is what keeps you activated.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I treat everybody with respect. In about 600 rides (450 Uber, 150 Lyft), I've never had any tension in the car. I've missed a turn before, but nobody got angry about it. I've had perfectly good rides with not even a hint of a problem end in a 1-star for me. It's frustrating, but there's just nothing you can do about it. I feel better now that I have enough ratings (295 with Uber) that a 1 star doesn't drop the score much. Currently at 4.91 on Uber, so I can absorb multiple paxholes without fear of deactivation due to ratings (it would take 25 consecutive 1-star ratings to drop me to 4.6). Unfair ratings are going to happen, but if your average is high, it's really of no concern. I'd be more concerned about fraudulent impaired claims, since those can come at any time, and you have no recourse.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> I treat everybody with respect. In about 600 rides (450 Uber, 150 Lyft), I've never had any tension in the car. I've missed a turn before, but nobody got angry about it. I've had perfectly good rides with not even a hint of a problem end in a 1-star for me. It's frustrating, but there's just nothing you can do about it. I feel better now that I have enough ratings (295 with Uber) that a 1 star doesn't drop the score much. Currently at 4.91 on Uber, so I can absorb multiple paxholes without fear of deactivation due to ratings (it would take 25 consecutive 1-star ratings to drop me to 4.6). Unfair ratings are going to happen, but if your average is high, it's really of no concern. I'd be more concerned about fraudulent impaired claims, since those can come at any time, and you have no recourse.


You do have recourse if you use a dashcam that records all activity both outside and inside your car, including sound.

If you don't already own one, PlayLoud, then I suggest you obtain one. In my experience I've never had to rely on it to prove anything, but it's definitely a good tool to have if such a situation arises.

Also, make sure to contest all passenger allegations. Do so in writing via email, not by phone. Written correspondence creates a history that is easy for you to access and track, if need be.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

MasterDriver said:


> You do have recourse if you use a dashcam that records all activity both outside and inside your car, including sound.
> 
> If you don't already own one, PlayLoud, then I suggest you obtain one. In my experience I've never had to rely on it to prove anything, but it's definitely a good tool to have if such a situation arises.
> 
> Also, make sure to contest all passenger allegations. Do so in writing via email, not by phone. Written correspondence creates a history that is easy for you to access and track, if need be.


I do have a dash cam (Vantrue N2 Pro). I save all footage to a HDD. The problem is Uber apparently isn't interested in reviewing dash cam footage depending on the accusation. For example, if you're accused of being impaired, they don't even want to review your footage (per the posts of those here who have been accused). I would offer it, but I don't expect Uber to care.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

partyrideMT said:


> Uber says pax must write a reason if they rate you under 5 stars.


No they don't. They can, but it's not necessary


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

partyrideMT said:


> Uber says pax must write a reason if they rate you under 5 stars. What's your average rating, number of trips, and what have pax written as to WHY they downrated you?


4 years of driving. (Attitude) lol


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> I do have a dash cam (Vantrue N2 Pro). I save all footage to a HDD. The problem is Uber apparently isn't interested in reviewing dash cam footage depending on the accusation. For example, if you're accused of being impaired, they don't even want to review your footage (per the posts of those here who have been accused). I would offer it, but I don't expect Uber to care.


If you have dashcam video, why not post a copy of it on their Twitter? They hate bad publicity, and false accusations with no recourse doesn't help their PR struggles. They can ignore you in an email or message, but posting it publicly puts a lot more pressure on them.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

All along we thought DF was a driver thing, but it's a passenger thing when it comes to ratings: ****** Factor!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If you have dashcam video, why not post a copy of it on their Twitter? They hate bad publicity, and false accusations with no recourse doesn't help their PR struggles. They can ignore you in an email or message, but posting it publicly puts a lot more pressure on them.


If it were an impaired claim, they wouldn't even tell me which ride it was to post.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

TXqwi3812 said:


> you are losing out on money by not taking the bar crowd.


Not where I live. I stay real busy only driving mornings and on rare occasions, afternoons.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> If it were an impaired claim, they wouldn't even tell me which ride it was to post.


That's easy to figure out which one it was. Regardless, UBER doesn't care about your dash cam unless you hit some thing or someone. They have an endless supply of people with their car at the ready to be ruined or a rental to replace you in an instant.


----------

